# Need tips for uneven udder



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a doe that came in with a gorgeous udder, planning to show her this Spring, but I am concerned that her udder is getting a little uneven.

Right now, her kids are about 7 wks old, and they are with her all day then I separate at night and milk her in the morning. I have noticed that when I milk her out one side empties first and has a little less milk. I am concerned that this could get worse before show season gets here so I'd like any advice on how to even things out.

First, when I milk, should I milk both sides out all the way or leave some in one side or the other to encourage the kids to feed on that side?

Should I try taping one side to force the kids to go to the other?

Or, should I pull the kids entirely (either now or in another week or so) and milk her twice a day? They are both huge and eating hay and grain on their own very well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does it look uneven or are you just finished milking one side before the other?

One hand maybe stronger then the other causing you to milk more and faster on that side then the other.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

It is possible that one side milks out faster, but it does also seem as if one side is just slightly larger than the other after she is milked out (the side that takes longer to finish is larger even after both sides are empty). It is not too obvious at this point, but I am just really nervous about this doe because she has a real chance of getting a championship on this lactation as long as I don't screw anything up (like, for instance, letting her udder get uneven!).

One of her kids is going to get pulled right at 8 weeks since she has a buck and a doe and I don't want him breeding his sister when he hits 2 months. The doeling I am not sure about since it would be hard to separate her (no place to put her!) but I am worried that with just one kid left she might get REALLY uneven. Though, I will be milking her twice a day at that point so it may not be an issue.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

massage the lesser side more to encourage milk production


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

You can also weigh (or measure) the milk from each side, to see if there really is a difference. She could have a slightly bigger orifice on that side, or like Stacey said, your one hand may be stronger than the other.

Do you have a CMT test kit? If you see a significant difference in the amount of milk from one side comparted to the other, I would test the milk from each side individually. Sometimes a subclinical staph infection in only half of the udder will present itself just as you are describing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'd do a mastitis test on her to be sure there is no mastitis. Weighing the milk is a great idea. I know I always milk does out uneven and one side will get emptied before the other. lol


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, she is back to normal now. She was a a little uneven right before I pulled her kids and once I started milking her twice a day she went back to normal. I think the kids were just favoring one side...or one kid was eating more.


----------

